# full moon



## sargent sausage (Aug 27, 2007)

Can any tell me if a full moon can screw up the flowering process after it has already begun. I know that light exposure can make a plant revert back to a vegitative state but how about moon light ?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Sargent

Have you any idea how long Mary Jane has been around?
If the lux of the moon stopped it from budding, there would be no Mary Jane, its been growing documented for over 12,000 years, no need to worry about the moon phases 

an interesting read >> http://www.hoboes.com/Politics/Prohibition/Notes/Marijuana12000/

Hippy


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 27, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hi Sargent
> 
> Have you any idea how long Mary Jane has been around?
> If the lux of the moon stopped it from budding, there would be no Mary Jane, its been growing documented for over 12,000 years, no need to worry about the moon phases
> ...


 
Hippy, thanks for that link, fascinating reading.  I knew there were a lot of political reasons for the prohibition of mj, but I did not know the extent of it...!!  Amazing...!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

There's a full lunar eclipse in North America tonight for anyone interested.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks, Mom!!  I'll be looking for it...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

You're welcome.  

Here's a link on the info.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20425640/wid/11915829?GT1=10252


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 27, 2007)

ya i cant wait will try to get some pics of it


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 27, 2007)

nice im on the eastern so ill just get to catch it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi guys

yes me again, i have a yakky mind on me, silent lips cause many thoughts......if any of you guys could pic the eclipse it would be great, i did the one here 2 yrs ago and set my camera up to take a pic every 45 mins (not asking you to do that) i got the full start to finish and all the colour changes.

Hippy


----------



## reefer (Aug 27, 2007)

ah...no.
i dont think miss cannabis is going to be altered by the moon. 
The moon has been around as long as MJ has been around.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 27, 2007)

Hippy that would be only 2 pics did you mean every 45 seconds.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 28, 2007)

Part1 part2 is a heck of alot more clear, but that will be posted tomorrow.
figure show the freaky ones tonite.


----------

